# Anyone else turn miniatures?



## fmw1969 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya,

I was wondering if there is anyone else here as mad as I am.
I am addicted to turning AND miniatures.
All scales - 1/6th, 1/12th, 1/24th & TLAR (That Looks About Right!)
Here's a few of mine.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I like 'em . My grandpa made mini doggies using nothing but a pen size chipper and his hands.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent job. A little large by my standards.  just kidding I do like to do miniatures to scale. I usually use the doll house size which is 1" = a foot. If I ever get a warm day in the shop I'll get back on my quest to turn the smallest goblet.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Only mad dogs and englishmen, nice work never really done any minature stuff, does not do much for me, no flame but every one to his or hers. But always nice to see good work, and your in the UK so it the best of british:thumbsup: John whats the dirty little marks on your hand:laughing: LB..

http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I started doing them because I hate to waste wood. I would make an ornament or small box and have this little tapered piece of wood left on the wasteblock. I was cutting this piece off using a bowl gouge and there was a hollow vessel sort of shape there before it came completely off. I thought wow I wonder if I can hollow that, so I did. The rest is history. 
They are really bad sellers for me. I guess I just don't have the market. They bring people in the booth but they never buy the miniatures. I do them now just for fun and the challenge.
By the way I love the Honey dipper and bowl. That's brilliant.


----------



## fmw1969 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys. :smile: 

I love your goblets John. Try listing a few on ebay, under handmade items, dollhouse miniatures. People seem to like the diddy scale items. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Fiona, Your not related to a geoff and kieth are you.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

fmw1969
Great work. Real nice. Mitch


----------



## fmw1969 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Mitch.:icon_smile: 

I don't think so LB, Sir. Although I don't know everyone on his side of the family. I know his Dad was a yorkshire lad!


----------

